# Spalted Poplar



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

These are 2 of the 8 poplars I was scheduled to cut Sat. when the bearing went down....I got Blessed I only liked a half cut being done on the 2nd log.

This is some beautiful spalt for poplar...looking forward to finishing when saw head rebuilt.

Please enjoy.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Love Poplar when it has splait and color in it. Problem is that red will eventually tone down and/or go away, but the splait will remain.
I saved a 2" x 12" because of it's coloring and grain action. It's slowly fading.

Still beautiful stuff.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the rest of the slabs..ENJOY!!! http://www.tsmfarms.com/new-and-hot-off-the-mill.html


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

Nice. Is the wood still pretty solid? Hope the customer appreciates it. How big a job is it to replace the bearing?


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Fairly solid...customer????....I saw, AD, KD then offer it out for sale....SOOOOoooo, yes I'm satisfied as the owner as of now BUT it will be for sale and beautiful!!!! LOL

Bearing.....UUuuggggg....it's being a bear...the self locking set screw (anti reverse) IS doing it's job:furious::thumbdown::thumbdown:. I realized today something went wrong in the bearing breaking and forced the other one to shift 3/8" and twist on shaft...once I get completely apart I'll have to check the shaft for alignment and warpage :huh:


----------

